# Block plane technique



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

I recently got my first plane. It's a Stanley 12-220 block plane. I tried it out only to find out I have no technique when it comes to planes. I either seem to get the slices too thick and it stops (or I don't apply enough strength) or their too thin and come out as dust particles. How much strength do you really have to use? Perhaps my blade wasn't all that sharp. I ground the burr off from the factory grinding but didn't go through the honing process with a honing guide or add a small secondary bevel. It felt really sharp but does that little extra honing make a huge difference? :blink:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Aaronmcc said:


> It felt really sharp but does that little bit make a huge difference? :blink:


Yes, you sound like you are just a little off in two ways. Your gouging problem/not cutting anything, somewhere in the middle of those 2 the iron is set at the right depth. You should not have to force the plane, it should glide relatively easily across the piece if things are right. As far as "sharp enough", there is no such thing as too sharp. But yea, there is a big difference between almost sharp enough and plenty sharp.


----------



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

hmmm. Guess I should get a honing guide first.
Thanks.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Aaronmcc said:


> hmmm. Guess I should get a honing guide first.
> Thanks.


You could make one out of a crap of wood and 2 screws . http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1281


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

*block plane*

you need to flatten the sole first so you can have a smooth shaving, file the machined bed (frog) and the lever cap so the blade seats evenly. then sharpen you blade and add a slight back bevel. use it at a skewed angle most of the time. I would order a new heaver blade from Ron Hock or leNeilson
as a heaver blade will stay sharper longer and shouldnt chatter.
when you have a small block plane set up you will use it a lot. I'm not a know it all but these things need to be done on new or old planes for them to work for you. A good hand plane is indespenable to me. good luck in all your endervers.


----------



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

After a few more attempts with it (thank goodness no one was around to see  ) I started getting a few small shavings. Definitely a learning curve to using your first plane.


----------



## kapena (Feb 7, 2007)

Aaronmcc said:


> After a few more attempts with it (thank goodness no one was around to see  ) I started getting a few small shavings. Definitely a learning curve to using your first plane.


It is just like any habit good or bad, you start out with a few small shavings and then you get addicted.
My guess is that it won't be long before you end up trying to get ahold of the longest plane made, so that you can make the cleanest and longest shavings. There is no end to the addiction, even if you are prone to procrastination, such as I also am.


----------



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

lol.


----------



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

kapena said:


> It is just like any habit good or bad, you start out with a few small shavings and then you get addicted.


Definitely addicting. You haven't lived until you've used a hand plane. :thumbsup:


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

You guys sure crack me up!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I have to agree with a sharp iron, and it's set straight. You might try some procedural techniques. First start with the iron up not making contact, and progressively lower it until it starts to make contact with the wood.

Then very small incremental adjustments down until it shaves a very thin layer. You might run the plane at a slight angle to the wood (skewed) as it may cut better depending on the specie. And, it may cut better going in the opposite direction.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

After many years of owning planes, and using them very seldom, I am finally learning how to properly sharpen and hone the blades. It is truly amazing what you can accomplish with a well honed plane. Also pretty satisfying to know you are getting somewhere.
Gerry


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

That was yer first mistake [as was mine] buying a Stanley.:thumbdown: 
My next is a Veritas.


----------

